# Member Albums Are Back!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Some of you may have noticed, but as of earlier today the *UKM Member Albums / Galleries are back!! * :thumb

These we're lost in the conversion last year, restoring them was hugely problematic but we got there in the end. All previous albums have been restored and everyone once again has the ability to create their own albums.

To view the albums just click on the Gallery link from the grey navigation bar at the top of the forum.

Next up... stickies :huh:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stickies are good.


----------

